# Moby wrap back carry, using couch or chair?



## melmcwhorter

Hi everyone,

I have a 4.5 month old, and I have a Moby Wrap that I love. I think we're ready for a back carry (my baby is strong, and can hold his head up very well).

The Moby Wrap carry instructions that came with it only offer instructions for a back carry using "partner assistance". I have a wonderful DH, but he's only around evenings and weekends, and I'd really like to get baby up on my back during the day.

Like many, I'm more than a little nervous about trying to get baby up on my back by hiking him over my shoulder ~~ I'm pretty klutzy, petite, and have a big baby. I remember some time ago, probably when I was pregnant, seeing a demo somewhere, either in photos or video, of getting a baby onto your back by putting him on a couch or chair & going through some steps that way. For whatever reason, that seems easier or safer to me, but I could be wrong.

I have been searching the 'net for an hour or so trying to find these instructions, and I give up! Does anyone here have any info they can share on this method? Links?

I suppose if I can't find it, I'll have to get brave







:


----------



## melmcwhorter

Just saw the post below about back carrying without a partner, which was helpful. Still interested in input if anyone has any!

Thanks!


----------



## mommyof3andcountin

I'd do it over a bed. Hopefully you've got a full lenght mirror you can put in front of you, and your behind up against the bed, and if the baby falls, he only falls 2 feet onto the soft bed.

That said, I firmly believe that a Moby is way too narrow for a back carry. Especially if you have a big baby. It will be much eaiser for you to wrap him on your back with a wider piece of fabric. A sheet ripped in half, a swimsuit sarong, or some fabric from Joanns would work much better.

There are great instructions at mamatoto.org


----------



## saimeiyu

I love my moby. However I don't think it's the right one for a back carry. Even with partner assistance, it feels WAY too precarious to me, and DD has a habit of pulling her arms out of the thing, and I just don't think it's safe enough for us when she's on my back b/c I can't compensate for her houdini-like abilities.

Honestly, if you are planning on doing a good deal of back-carrying, I'd get a mei tai or similar, or make one. They're pretty easy to make.

If you really want to try by yourself, I found the couch easier than the bed .


----------



## qfbrenda

It's very difficult to get a stretchy wrap tight enough to be secure for a back carry. It's possible... but I wouldn't chance it. I would get a mei tai or woven wrap for back carries for a baby that age. A soft structured carrier would probably work too.


----------



## prancie

Don't back wrap with a Moby!!! Get a non-stretchy wrap for that!


----------



## melmcwhorter

Well, I suppose this could be predicted ~ anyone have any suggestions on their favorite back carriers? I now have a carrier addiction, I suppose. I have the Moby, and an Obi carrier by Beco -- like them both for different reasons. However, I very much want to be able to back carry, and certainly want to do it safely. Anyone have any suggestions for their fave back carriers? I'd love not to have to spend a ton of money on yet ANOTHER carrier









I believe also that I've seen baby carriers made on Etsy, another one of my new addictions, so I welcome suggestions re handmade, too.

Perhaps I should start a new thread now, and maybe I will. Sorry to be annoying ~ appreciate your help very much.


----------



## celynen

I wouldn't do a back carry in an Obi (or any x-shape carrier, unless it'd been modified for that purpose).

I prefer back carries in a mei tai.


----------



## qfbrenda

If 2 carriers is an addiction, then I'm nuts! LOL I have.. um.. a few more than that.







But they are tools, right? Usable for different situations.









Anyway.... I would suggest a mei tai. I like Babyhawks and Kozys the best for beginners.... good quality, comfy for most people, and easy to find used for a decent price.

Or you could look at soft structured carriers like Ergo, Beco Butterfly, Action Baby Carrier, Calyx...


----------

